# Snake club/ Herpetological society?



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new on here & this is my 1st post.. 

I need help finding anyone with any info' on where to find my local herpetology meeting centre?

I have searched the web for days now with no success, so please if anyone out there is part of a Herp' group or snake club could you point me in the right direction of finding one near me?? Even if you're not & have the smallest piece of info' that could help me, then please contact me. 

I am in the south east area (Buckinghamshire/Berkshire).

Thanks, here's my email address just incase I can't find your responces on here. [email protected]


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to RFUK. Your nearest group would probably be this one:
Thames and Chiltern Herpetological Group | Thames and Chiltern Herpetological Group


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Ha! As I read that I thought "ow I should ask about my area too"
You live where I live so that's sorted


----------

